# Game 43: Hawks @ Heat (1/18 7:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Tuesday, January 18, 2011 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports/NBAtv*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    

*Heat Bench*
Mario Chalmers
Eddie House
James Jones
Joel Anthony
Mike Miller
Jamaal Magloire
Udonis Haslem
Juwan Howard
Erick Dampier
Dexter Pittman​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade, Lebron and Bosh sat out today's practice. But it sounds like Wade and Lebon will play while Bosh's status is in question.

Hawks played tonight with Johnson, Smith, Horford and Bibby all playing over 40 minutes. This will also be their 3rd game in 4 nights so hopefully we can for once get up from the start for a home game and try to wear them out from the start.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We are so bad in 1st quarters.

Don't like the idea of Juwan playing extended minutes. Surely we could go:

Arroyo
Wade
Miller
James
Ilgauskus

Considering that the Hawks use Josh Smith, who Lebron could match up on (assuming he plays).


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Joel should start at PF to cover Josh Smith.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ I somewhat agree, if he can Warden him.

This thread needs more Smithi whips.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Just a reminder guys, I think League Pass is free until 23rd January. (mainly for the guys in other countries than USA since we don't get it on TV).

If Juwan plays anything more than he usually does, it'll be awful. Play LeBron at the 4 and Miller at the 3 for periods, just keep Juwan out as much as possible.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Wade County said:


> ^ I somewhat agree, if he can Warden him.
> 
> This thread needs more Smithi whips.


I'm playing Mr. Nice Guy for now.

The :flay: drove them to an amazing streak of wins(I first used it the Bucks game directly after the LeBron return home game), but they're starting to wear down. Kind of like Scott Skiles, I can only drive them so far for so long. They're breaking down.

For now I'll focus on :clap: encouragement. I'm reading my Randy ":clown:" Shannon encouragement books to help me be Mr. Nice Guy.

But by God, one more loss.... I'll :flay: them like they've never been :flay:'d before.
And if it gets worse after that?

Someone is gonna pay. To give you a preview;

:catgun: ----->









By Gosh, I'll damn well do it. They'll wish every day was :flay: day.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Damn, that kitty is shooting Rio in the skibbity-doos.

I'm intrigued by starting out with the LeBron at 4 line up, then going Warden if it doesn't work. Joel was actually my first thought, but if James can't start at 4 with this matchup, he can't do it at all.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

And oh yeah, Coach Spo: Slide that guy Mike Miller in between Wade and LeBron. Believe it or not, he's already better than James Jones. Whatever happened to your "keep bench guys in their comfortable roles" philosophy that implored you to reach for a Yakhouba Diawarra over a surging rookie Michael Beasley, or a, what'd'ya know...(bench-rotted) James Jones over an efficient, smooth-shooting Dorell Wright? I understand MM has still been getting his sea legs back, but his skills fit so much more seamlessly into a LeBron or Wade spot, and it's not like he hasn't had any experience in the starting line-up. I understand its preseason, but he showed he can fit with those guys a little bit more than JJ IMO, who in another circumstance you'd argue is too settled in his reserve role to tinker with.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Good god dont remind me about that Khouba over Beasley start...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

What would the lineup be if all of the Big Three are out? And how much would we lose by?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I would guess Carlos, House, JJ, Juwan, Z..

Wow, that would be horrific.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

:lol: 

That team couldn't win a game all season. We'd be getting blown-out by the Cavs.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Bosh is definitely out. LeBron is a game-time decision.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/trueh...y?id=6033439&campaign=rss&source=NBAHeadlines


----------



## Il BLaZe l1 (Mar 22, 2010)

i wish we were at full strength tonight just because i HATE the Hawks, but injuries are a part of the game and better they happen now that late in the season.

still, Wade will definitely play. so at least that dreadful line up won't start the game LOL


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I cant take another loss after the Fins just hired Brian Daboll as their "new" OC. I might put a gun in my mouth.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^you'd think with your job being so close to being taken away that you'd want to make a bigger hire than Brian ****ing Daboll :whoknows:

Sucks that Bosh is out but we dont play again until Saturday so he'll get a good, extended rehab. Hopefully Lebron is able to go and not be hindered in any way.

Already dreading watching Juwan on the court for longer than 10 minutes though :sigh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Juwan...is just so bad. He literally provides nothing. Too slow, J is weak, doesn't board....

I'm struggling to see where we couldn't have got someone better, hell, i'd almost prefer a D-League call up at this stage. 

Hopefully Lebron will be good to go. I think you'll see extended minutes for JJ tonight and we'll go small ball with Joel at C, JJ at PF, LBJ at the 3, Wade at the 2 and Carlos at the 1. House and MM will also get burn - I think Rio may be on the way out again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nothing's changed as far as the big 3's stauts for tonight goes. Spo just said in his pregame press conference that Wade will play, Bosh is out and Lebron is getting treatment and will be a game time decision.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron is in the starting lineup at SF. Joel gets the start at PF.



> IraHeatBeat Official lineup shows LeBron James starting at small forward and Joel Anthony at power forward. LeBron is active and playing.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

JOEL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

TONIGHT! WE WIN! DEEEEFEEEENSE!

You whining beotches, you know what time it is!!!!!

:flay:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Starting lineup for the Hawks

Bibby
Johnson
Smith
Horford 
Collins

So Lebron will guard Josh Smith anyway.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Thank you Spo, you didn't truly **** this one up by starting Juwan. I'm feeling more confident about this one knowing LeBron starts, as does Joel.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hoping we see a House, Wade, Miller, Lebron, and Damp/Z/Joel lineup tonight. Its definitely something we could go to when Smith is at the 4.


Cant believe we're already at the start of the 2nd half of the season.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

^Times flies when you're winning the majority of your games.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

2 horrible offensive possessions 2 start...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron with the J


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade ultra sloppy to start. Carlos HAS GOT to make those shots...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

There you go Dwyane


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Joe Johnson killing us


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice pass Horford :laugh:


----------



## Il BLaZe l1 (Mar 22, 2010)

Al threw it at the ref LOL


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

The offensive rebounding, the ball movement, and the defense look so much better than with Bosh out there.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

God our offense looks BAD without Bosh


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Insane how much better basketball is in League Pass HD quality than that of a jumpy pixelated stream. I'm sold.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Paint is all clogged up. Need to bring in a shooter to help open things up.

Carlos can hit those corner 3's, but he doesnt even try to shoot 3's from anywhere else.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Arroyo is killing us with his refusal to shoot.


----------



## Il BLaZe l1 (Mar 22, 2010)

Adam said:


> Arroyo is killing us with his refusal to shoot.


x2

it's like he's playing hot potato out there


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

These long J's are playing exactly into the defenses plan.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Adam said:


> The offensive rebounding, the ball movement, and the defense look so much better than with Bosh out there.


I just don't understand how anyone can watch the game and legitimately think this


----------



## Il BLaZe l1 (Mar 22, 2010)

wtf is going on out there...


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Offense is looking ugly, can't hit anything.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This team just refuses to start games with energy. Especially at home.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

PoetLaureate said:


> I just don't understand how anyone can watch the game and legitimately think this


I thought the same as you Poet, but didnt comment.

Joel, god dammit man, why can't he defensive rebound!?!!!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

PoetLaureate said:


> I just don't understand how anyone can watch the game and legitimately think this


Think that the offensive rebounding is better? Joel has three in 7 minutes.

Think that the defense is better? Atlanta has 13 points and we're playing terribly and turning the ball over.

Think that the ball movement is better? Every man is touching the ball and it's not sticking.

I wouldn't argue that the shots need to go down but I stand by what I said about the rebounding, defense, and ball movement.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow, this is awesome...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

A scorching 3/17 to start. Great job guys.

Pathetic.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

How did Pachulia not travel? Looked like he took two steps and fell to the floor.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Ball movement around the perimeter is pointless if it doesn't lead to a good shot. The Heat keep settling for bad contested jumpers. Bosh opens things up and gets quality looks, even if the ball might stick in his hands sometimes.

Defense is fine but Joel getting 3 offensive rebounds doesn't negate the fact that Atlanta has 5 offensive and 14 total rebounds.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

LeBron looks rusty as hell, even though it hasn't been that long. Please, someone score before the end of this quarter. 8 points would be embarrassing.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Offense is as bad as i've ever seen.

Lebron needs to go road-Bron on everyones ass. He looks like he isn't ready, that ankle must be bothering him - he's got no explosion.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario for 3333

Finally

19-11 after 1

Not too bad now being down only 8. But damn, Heat gotta figure things out on offense.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thank you, Rio.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Problem: Offense has never been Spo's strong suit.

So I dunno how this is gonna be fixed.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

PoetLaureate said:


> Ball movement around the perimeter is pointless if it doesn't lead to a good shot. The Heat keep settling for bad contested jumpers. Bosh opens things up and gets quality looks, even if the ball might stick in his hands sometimes.
> 
> Defense is fine but Joel getting 3 offensive rebounds doesn't negate the fact that Atlanta has 5 offensive and 14 total rebounds.


The ball movement was leading to good shots. It was just a combination of Arroyo turning them down, turnovers like Wade dribbling the ball off his feet, and guys simply missing.

Atlanta only had 3 offensive boards at the 3 minute mark. They got the majority of them playing volleyball agaisnt Z and Joel getting their shots blocked on two possessions. They weren't beating us on the boards.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Defense isn't that bad aside from the rebounding which is terrible, we're just turning the ball over like crazy, and hitting absolutely nothing.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Rough first quarter. Only good thing is that we kept them under 20 ourselves. This reminds me of the Celtics game from the beginning of the season.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Wade County said:


> Problem: Offense has never been Spo's strong suit.
> 
> So I dunno how this is gonna be fixed.


The offense has been fine IMO. Just missing shots, settling for bad shots.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade is so bad again tonight


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

2/13 for Wade and Bron...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Finally, Wade finds a way to get to the basket and get fouled.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on Damp, what kind of pussy ass layup attempt was that?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

No foul by Zaza there?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That was a toughie Dwyane


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> No foul by Zaza there?


Durant gets that call nine times out of ten.


----------



## Il BLaZe l1 (Mar 22, 2010)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Come on Damp, what kind of pussy ass layup attempt was that?


that's what he gets for being lazy and not dunking


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wide open and Juwan wasn't even close to making that.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

We get them in the penalty and we shoot jumpers. Every. Damn. Time.

Does the coach not call out plays for the team to stop shooting jumpers with the opponent in the penalty? This happens every damn game.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We'll be lucky to hit 30 by halftime.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

juwan is a useless sack of crap


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Team is just dead tonight.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

South Beach home court disadvantage with Dwyane Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How about trying out the player who has been the best shooter in the past 2 games, Spo? A guy who can string a couple of shots in a row and play with energy. Wont hurt since nothing else is working on offense...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

20% for the game now. My eyes are bleeding.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

That non call was bull****. If the ref makes the obvious call we're shooting to go down 8 instead were down 13 after the three. That wasn't a difficult call.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

House in


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lets go Bron. Please get going.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What a bull**** travel call.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

We now have more turnovers than field goals. Embarrassing performance so far.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Come on LBJ


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good D leads to a nice fastbreak.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

We would only be down 4 if not for that incompetent non call.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice drive by Wade to draw the foul


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good D again. Good to see.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron got fouled 3 times before they finally called one.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Ugh nothing is falling right now


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Stepping it up on defense, and we make a few stops. Even if LeBron's offense isn't going, it's great to have him in for that defense.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade hits the J. Where was this energy 15 minutes ago?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron to Mario!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

LOL, Chalmers makes the layup but was anybody else scared when he didn't use the backboard? This guy...no fundamentals.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The refs just took away a fastbreak from us :laugh:

At least House gets 2 free throws.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

We'd be up three right now if not for that incompetent non call.


----------



## Il BLaZe l1 (Mar 22, 2010)

Warden!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> LOL, Chalmers makes the layup but was anybody else scared when he didn't use the backboard? This guy...no fundamentals.


Every time he's around the basket, I think the worst is about to happen

JoRel!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron ties it up!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Where are the people claiming we're the new Phoenix Suns and just run? Waiting to watch the fast-break highlights, all of which are started by this kind of D.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

House for 33333333


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

What a joke. House makes the 3 but the Hawks committed a 10 second violation...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

House!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn JJ. Gotta find your stroke again.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

House for 3. That means he'll start on the bench in the 2nd half.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

They didn't give Warden a block in the box score. WTF?!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

House now at +14. We were down 13 before he came in.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

House is +14.

Just sayin'....


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow, no respect for Joel with that no credited block. That was a beauty too.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade County said:


> House is +14.
> 
> Just sayin'....


Shows that Joel makes his teammates better. MVP?

But seriously, no block for him? WTF!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat gotta keep this energy up. This Hawks team is playing their 3rd game in 4 nights and just yesterday 4 players played over 40 minutes. Horford has gotten like 6 minutes of rest in the last 2 games.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Okay, now the block is in the sheet. Somebody must have told them to wake up.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

McHale and Webber are hilarious in the studio. "He's TWENTIETH in blocks!"


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Adam can sleep easy tonight now :laugh:


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

:flay:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

35-34 Miami at the half

Heat shot 31% while the Hawks shoot 36%. Just as ugly a game as both teams can play.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Well, ugly half of basketball, but atleast we're leading.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Eddie House is looking good in the rotation, like if Spo plays him in that 3rd instead of bringing arroyo back in. Then in the fourth you play whoever of House, Jones, Miller who has it going.

Glad we came back. Still a dreadful first half.

Lebron is being a ball stopper tonight as well. You can tell he's rusty/timing off/ and uncomfortable.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

So how many slow starts do we have to go through until we finally make a change at starting PG or C? This is getting ridiculous.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

That was a better 2nd quarter, but we need to stop leaving ourselves so much work to do. It's becoming such a bad habit.

The intensity and energy of the defense in that quarter was great, and we need to come out exactly the same against a team who had 4 starters playing 40+ minutes last night.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

What are the chances that Mario's compensation for his number was that LeBron had to be his friend?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

FX™ said:


> Where are the people claiming we're the new Phoenix Suns and just run? Waiting to watch the fast-break highlights, all of which are started by this kind of D.


Yeah I don't get this. Our whole identity comes from the defense. And there are no stats to back up the assertion that we "like to get out and run". We run opportunistically, but not consistently enough that if it's taken away it means much.

We actually play a lot like the Boston Celtics, but with more isolations on offense.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Adam said:


> What are the chances that Mario's compensation for his number was that LeBron had to be his friend?


:lol:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> So how many slow starts do we have to go through until we finally make a change at starting PG or C? This is getting ridiculous.


Yeah Arroyo has been killing us this month. He's shooting 33 percent from 3 after shooting around 50 percent for the season before that. That's a huge difference, kicking to an open 33 percent shooter vs. a 50 percent one.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I always saw Carlos' 3pt FG % as being too overstated. People around the league saw him leading the league and thought he'd turned into some kind of sharp shooter from 3, when all he's really been doing is hitting the occasional 3 from the corners. From everywhere else around the 3pt line, he just doesnt even look to shoot no matter how open he is.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

:flay:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

All these Haslem avs are making me miss the guy more. I'm gettin misty eyed.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heated said:


> All these Haslem avs are making me miss the guy more. I'm gettin misty eyed.


Watching Juwan makes me :sad:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Watching Juwan makes me :sad:


That too.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ and Mario get the start in the 2nd half.

nice steal by Wade


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Lol @ LeBron making those faces to the crowd.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade seems to have figured out how to get in the paint on this D. He is living in there now.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jee this is an ugly ass game...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sweet layup by Lebron on the fastbreak


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

JOEL "DOMINATION" ANTHONY!!!!!!

:flay:


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I missed the beginning did Chalmers replace Arroyo to start the 2nd half?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Finally JJ!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bibby always seems to be wide open at the 3 when those loose balls occur

JJ for 3333


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm slowly falling asleep.  The Boston/Orlando game killed me yesterday. I'm trying my best to stay awake though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> I missed the beginning did Chalmers replace Arroyo to start the 2nd half?


Yes, and JJ started the half as well.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

When did Josh Smith turn into entirely a jump shooter? Havent seen him make a move to the basket all night. What a waste of athletic talent.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

FX™ said:


> I'm slowly falling asleep.  The Boston/Orlando game killed me yesterday. I'm trying my best to stay awake though.


This game wont help you stay awake.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We're still giving up too many offensive rebounds.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> When did Josh Smith turn into entirely a jump shooter? Havent seen him make a move to the basket all night. What a waste of athletic talent.


That's always been a problem of his.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Mad Warden action


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

All the way with LBJ


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron should know better. Joel cant catch anything. Especially a bullet pass on the move.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

God dammit Warden. Your stone mits are your kryptonite.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> God dammit Warden. Your stone mits are your kryptonite.


Its just so damn tempting of a pass. Lebron's probably thinking "ok, he's wide open at the free throw line, he cant mess this up", then bam, that happens


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Damn, this box score is more depressing than usual. You'd think with Bosh out SOMEBODY would step up on the offensive end to fill atleast some of the void.

We want Big Pitt...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

wow, what a horrible 3 minutes of basketball.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Sigh this game blows


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thank you Eddie


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

58-55 Hawks after 3

Horrible ending to the 3rd. Lebron was trying to do way too much.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lebron has been kind of awful tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bad end to that quarter. Real bad.

Gotta pull something out this quarter. I bet Spo's loving this "grind it out", "identity" game....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario made a contested layup


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Chalmers used glass.... and made a layup...........


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Here comes heat killer J-Crawford...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice all around play by House


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Ok that was a hot block by Joel


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the sweet layup


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Warden time


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dammit, why cant we keep them off the boards...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hate when Wade goes for the home run 3 on nights when he's struggling from outside


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Definitely W2B - Wade needs to live in his comfort zone when he's not hot. Attack the paint, get to the line, finish And 1's.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Also - I actually think I hate Juwan Howard he's that bad.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Too many threes...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sweet layup by Lebron


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

So sick Bron


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Whoah Bron's timing is off, that should've been And 1 all day


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel! :clap:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Joel is my POTG. Win or lose.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah Warden is kinda killin it tonight


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

If we win and people don't vote Joel Anthony for POTG...I don't know what to say.

The Warden!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario for 33333


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

If Josh Smith had just 1/10th of Warden's heart and hustle he would be a hall of famer.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sweet runner by Wade


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Eric and Tony need a change of underwear after this performance by Joel


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel is BEASTIN


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Come on Bron...you're throwing the game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on Lebron...

Damn, that was vicious...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow, Joel got shat on!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice J off the glass by Wade


----------



## Il BLaZe l1 (Mar 22, 2010)

can't leave Bibby that open... smh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bibby has done that about 3 times tonight. LEARN.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Can we ever get a call in our own ****ing building? Goddamnit. WTF?!

Wade got just as much contact and they let it go then they call that **** a foul? For Mo Evans?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Il BLaZe l1 said:


> can't leave Bibby that open... smh


Wade didnt fight through the screen by Bibby, then left him too early.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Wade didnt fight through the screen by Bibby, then left him too early.


To be honest, it was a moving screen. I'm not begging for them to call it but I just know they would have called it against Chalmers.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I'm not watching, but did Horford's injury look serious?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

ATLien said:


> I'm not watching, but did Horford's injury look serious?


It was one of those sprains where your foot folds out not in. Those are usually the worst.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We're gonna lose.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat are closing this game out like they started it. Horribly...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

God damn Wade, this has been an awful minute


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Mo Evans with a dumb foul.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron and1!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Yes!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Wow. Hawks giving us this game. Thank you very much!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a horribly played game by both teams. No one wants to win and in reality, neither deserves to.

Both teams should burn this game tape and pretend it never happened.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Not liking Wade on Johnson.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Oh good grief. What was that? How about a Lebron/Wade pick and roll there? I swear! Or a dribble hand off!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yup, that's how this regulation should have ended. On a botched offensive possession.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

God dammit


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I love Lebron, I want Wade taking my game winners. Especially when Brons a little rusty.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade and Bron. One is throwing while the other is winning.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Heated said:


> I love Lebron, I want Wade taking my game winners. Especially when Brons a little rusty.


If Lebron is going to take a game winner you don't want it to be a 3 pointer on a dish from James Jones...ugh.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

How about a Mike Miller sighting, Spo?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That's getting overturned.


----------



## Il BLaZe l1 (Mar 22, 2010)

nice try Bron Bron


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LOLbron :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We're getting beaten by Mo Evans. yeah.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Huge 3


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

**** off Crawford...jesus im sick of that guy


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Wtf!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Of course. **** you Jamal.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

The Heat play like idiots not champions. Show some ****ing heart.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

WTF was that? They are playing like a bunch of dumbasses tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

big layup by Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Why did JJ just stop and allow himself to be used as a screen?

Lebron for 33333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Why the **** did you reach in Wade? You dumbass.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bron is huge ruight now


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Tables have turned, Adam. Lebron is trying to win and Wade is throwing it.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Shouldn't have taken Warden out


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another late game, botched possession. Un****ingbelievable.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Maybe they should have called a timeout there? End of game execution has been retarded.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Man this is FRUSTRATING


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

We have such an innovitive offense.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We're screwed. This sucks.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

So four straight losses now? Ugh. We need to get it together.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

How fitting that we would lose because Wade would have his back turned, walking away during a possession. He played like a ghost all game. South Beach disadvantage.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat lose 93-89

Heat deserved to lose this one. They AGAIN come out playing with no energy whatsoever and then commit some of the dumbest mistakes possible late.

Completely inexcusable how they played and coached.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dumb ass **** tonight. No way should we lose that game.

Retarded.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

**** off heat


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

This is what happens to the Heat offense without a pick and roll big. 30 three pointers? 10 by Lebron? Really? The best defense in the world can't overcome terrible offense like that.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I dont understand the Mike Miller situation. I just don't. He's one of our best players and he's stuck behind James Jones, Mario Chalmers and Eddie House.

What the hell man?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade County said:


> I dont understand the Mike Miller situation. I just don't. He's one of our best players and he's stuck behind James Jones, Mario Chalmers and Eddie House.
> 
> What the hell man?


It literally takes months to gain Spo's trust


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Warden is POTG


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Wade County said:


> I dont understand the Mike Miller situation. I just don't. He's one of our best players and he's stuck behind James Jones, Mario Chalmers and Eddie House.
> 
> What the hell man?


If he was making shots it would be easier to play him. But it's hard to justify giving him minutes over any of those other guys because those guys contribute a lot of diffrent things.

Once Mike gets fully back, he'll be more firmly in the rotation.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> This is what happens to the Heat offense without a pick and roll big. 30 three pointers? 10 by Lebron? Really? The best defense in the world can't overcome terrible offense like that.


Yup, pick and roll accounts for like 90% of the offense. Its so vital that late in the game we were running screens for Lebron and Wade with Mario, JJ and Eddie being the screeners. 

I understand that the Hawks switch everything so they wanted one of the guards on Lebron and Wade, but there's just gotta be a better play to call late in the game. One that gets one of them in the paint would have been nice...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yup - those last few plays were abysmal. Gotta get a better look than that.

We really need an offensive co-ordinator.

Can we now, that we've lost 4 in a row, make the necessary changes to this lineup?

Mario/Arroyo
Wade/House
Bron/Miller
Bosh/Jones
Anthony/Big Z or Damp depdning on matchup

What's the point in starting Carlos and Big Z if they are gonna play a combined 15 minutes? Retarded.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Hilarious - Joel became only the 3rd player since 1967 to record 16 rebounds with no shot attempts.

The other 2 were Dennis Rodman and Wilt Chamberlain.

JoRel for HoF.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wilt went a game without shooting? WTF? :laugh:


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Wade County said:


> Hilarious - Joel became only the 3rd player since 1967 to record 16 rebounds with no shot attempts.
> 
> The other 2 were Dennis Rodman and Wilt Chamberlain.
> 
> JoRel for HoF.


Wilt not shootin!?!??!

wtf?

Missed the game because I have a late bball game tonight but 4 losses in a row sucks.

Only silver lining is Anthony's 16 rebounds... I guess he can rebound the ball afterall??? I'd like to see him avg 10 RPG like Haslem.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I love Joel.

I am proud I chose to sport this avatar tonight. He rewarded my decision.

We need to get some more talent around Joel before we have a realistic shot at a championship run.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

4 straight...ugh. Deserved to lose after that start. I'm not sure when our guys are going to get it into their heads, but we need to start with the same intensity we have in the middle of the game. Then we need to close out well too.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Oh, and apparently Rio aggravated that same ankle injury from summer. 

Not sure if that's a blessing or a curse right now with the way he's been playing, but I guess it'll free up that extended look for Mike Miller we've been hoping for.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

That was some ugly play to close out the 4th and late in OT..


----------



## Il BLaZe l1 (Mar 22, 2010)

Wade County said:


> Oh, and apparently Rio aggravated that same ankle injury from summer.
> 
> Not sure if that's a blessing or a curse right now with the way he's been playing, but I guess it'll free up that extended look for Mike Miller we've been hoping for.


seems Eddie House took Miller's minutes yesterday. can't blame Spo though, because House is actually doing something with his playing time.


----------

